# Looking for good book recommendations



## Alwyn (23 Aug 2011)

Looking for any good book recommendations please.


----------



## Vanilla (23 Aug 2011)

Genre?


----------



## horusd (23 Aug 2011)

I presume you mean fiction? Anything by Cormac McCarthy. _No Country for old men_, _the border triology, The Road_. All good. _Room_ Emma Donoghue.


----------



## micmclo (23 Aug 2011)

John Grisham
Bernard Cornwell, though every book is the same, rugged hero, incompetent superiors, gets the girl, wins the battle, defeats evil nemesis. Maybe a genre for the lads

Ever watch Downton Abbey?
I adored this book, one of the richest billionaire families in England and within three generations lost everything
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Black-Diamonds-Great-English-Dynasty/dp/0141019239
But covers a lot like life for working people, issues about inheritance, the Kennedy family, trade unions, bit of everything realy.
And it's all true


----------



## bullbars (24 Aug 2011)

"The Quants:How a New Breed of Math Whizzes Conquered Wall Street and Nearly Destroyed It" by Scott Patterson. 
Excellent read - although it is about the current market decline, so some may consider it as more domesday reading! It looks at money was moved and what caused the markets to go in to a tailspin in 2007. How credit default swaps etc. came about and the affect they had. 

http://www.amazon.com/Quants-Whizzes-Conquered-Street-Destroyed/dp/0307453375
http://www.marketfolly.com/2010/03/quants-by-scott-patterson-book-review.html

Edit - Boomtobust given your username it could be right up your (Wall)street!


----------



## Thirsty (24 Aug 2011)

If you like Fantasy type stuff - Robin Hobb is good.


----------



## themetunegal (24 Aug 2011)

I like this website for recommendations - you input your favorite books and it gives you suggestions based on this! 
[broken link removed]


----------



## Purple (24 Aug 2011)

I'm currently reading The Crusades: The War for the Holy Land  by Thomas Asbridge. Excellent so far (I've got to the end of the first Crusade, which I read about before, and an jsut starting to get into the next phase of the story).


----------



## Sunny (24 Aug 2011)

Anything by Cecilia Ahern.


----------



## Alwyn (24 Aug 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Genre?


 
Any genre really.  Have just finished a biography by the author Patricia Highsmith; a colourful life to say the least!

Some good recommendations there.  

That's a great site Themetunegal.

Sunny, Mrs Boomtobust is a fan but not really my cup of tea but I will admit I read her first book.  I thought the film adaption was dreaful though.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Aug 2011)

Im absolutely mesmerised by the A Song of Ice and Fire series by George R R Martin - I havent spoken to my husband in days.


----------



## RMCF (25 Aug 2011)

OH just read Solace, said it was very good.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Solace-Belinda-McKeon/dp/0330529846/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314305428&sr=8-1


----------



## Marion (25 Aug 2011)

I just finished "A fine Balance" by Rohinton Mistry. I thought it was a very good read.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fine-Balanc...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314309417&sr=1-1

Marion


----------



## flossie (28 Aug 2011)

Have just finished 'The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo' - Stieg Larson. Great work. Started reading it, couldn't stop. I woke at 5am yesterday, read it for 2.5 hours, then picked it up again at 10.30 and read till 1. 

Also just recently finished 'One Day' - David Nicholls. Documents two people's lives on a certain day of the year and what they were doing on that day. Very very good, laughed out loud at times, and also bawled my eyes out.


----------



## Purple (29 Aug 2011)

truthseeker said:


> Im absolutely mesmerised by the A Song of Ice and Fire series by George R R Martin - I havent spoken to my husband in days.


 I must buy them for Mrs. Purple


----------



## onq (29 Aug 2011)

Martin Cruz Smith "Wolves Eat Dogs" - part of his Detective Renko Series, which includes Gorky Park.

He has since written two other books in the series, "Stalin's Ghost" and "Three Stations".


----------



## onq (29 Aug 2011)

Purple said:


> I must buy them for Mrs. Purple



Guy in a convertible on a bumpy back road gets pulled over by a bike cop.

"What can I do for you Garda?" he asked.

"Sir, you wife fell out of your car two miles back!" exclaimed the Garda.

The man looks over at the empty seat beside him, then back to the Garda.

"Oh, thank God for that!"

"I beg your pardon sir?"

"I thought I'd gone deaf!"


----------



## Godfather (29 Aug 2011)

"Mindfulness" by Mark Williams... Inspiring!


----------



## Mpsox (29 Aug 2011)

I'm reading Bill Brysons "Home" at the minute. Very interesting if you're into quirky facts


----------



## truthseeker (29 Aug 2011)

Purple said:


> I must buy them for Mrs. Purple



Be warned, Mr Truthseeker came over all 'if you cant beat em, join em' - now he is glued to them!!!

@mpsox - love Bill Bryson, most of his stuff is well worth a read.


----------



## BillK (30 Aug 2011)

The Wallander series of books by Henning Mankell.


----------



## Vanilla (30 Aug 2011)

Anything by David Lodge, Marina Lewycka or Richard Russo for a start. So many more...


----------



## Mongola (31 Aug 2011)

"Chess" by Stephen Zweig...Brilliant!!!!!!!


----------



## Mouldy (31 Aug 2011)

As an "off center" suggestion, Atomised by Michel Houellbeq, or Less than Zero by Brett Easton Ellis are fantastic.

Scared Games by Chandra is also brilliant.

M


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Sep 2011)

Just finished Whoops by John Lanchester
http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/Whoops-John-Lanchester/9780141045719
Excellent description of how the bust happened in simple language that is often hilarious.


----------



## ringledman (12 Sep 2011)

The Magus by John Fowles. 

Amazing.


----------



## Deiseblue (12 Sep 2011)

Days of Heaven - Italia 90 & the Charlton years by Declan Lynch.

A fascinating insight into economic , political & social life in Ireland in the late 80's early 90's - the football provides a backdrop & seems oddly peripheral at times.


----------



## hastalavista (12 Sep 2011)

Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follet


----------



## Mpsox (30 Sep 2011)

Just finishing An Unquiet Mind by Dr Kay Redfield Jamison. She is Professor of Psychiatry at John Hopkins in the US. It's both a study of manic depression and her autobigraphy and she is one of the leading doctors in that area. 

What makes it unique is that she herself suffers from manic depression and even once attempted suicide during one particulerly bad spell. Fascinating read and I'd well recommend it for anyone who perhaps knows someone with mental issues. I found it an eye-opener and it's not an academic book. Couldn't put it down


----------



## daithi (30 Sep 2011)

*good book recommendations*

"Skippy Dies" by Paul Murray

Bohane  by Michael Collins

Anything by Jo Neso or Henning Mankell, or Michael Connolly, if you're into crime fiction.

daithi


----------



## One (1 Oct 2011)

The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins.


----------



## Holtend82 (5 Oct 2011)

Room by Emma Donoghue is worth a read, just finished Nama mia by paul howard/Ross O Carroll Kelly...its pretty light reading but you would really want to have read some of the previous books in the series!


----------

